# Crane & Brigham, S.F.



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is an unusual San Francisco bottle.  I'm not sure if it is a medicine or a cologne.  It is embossed on one side, Crane &/Brigham S.F. and on the reverse it has embossing of "leafy vines".  I have not been able to find this in any of my books.  It is 5" tall.  Any help?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 1, 2008)

Ring neck says medicine or some type of essential oil / extract...jmo...sweet little bottle.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd say med also, check left hand side

http://books.google.com/books?id=8SACAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA14-PA10&dq=Crane++Brigham+S.F.&ie=ISO-88


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I have another bottle embossed Crane & Brigham/San Francisco but it is a Jamaica Ginger bottle.  It doesn't "say" Jamaica Ginger but it is commonly known as a jake, the shape and name.  I've been told that Jakes were an extract and I've also been told they were flavorings for alcoholic drinks but I "think" they were made for medicinal purposes.  I was thinking this one I have pictured here was a medicine but the fancy shape and embossed vines on the back made me think cologne.  I'm leaning towards medicine now since the two of you agree.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 1, 2008)

They made 2 ginger bottles that I know of, one was CRANE & BRIGAM GINGER S F CA and the other wasnt marked GINGER. 
 I would guess your bottle with the vines is an extact.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, in my opinion this one is an extract.  I have an example with my Western extracts collection. There are also Redington & Co. as well as C. Langley extract bottles with very similar style/shape and embossing.

 Perhaps the rarest extracts are those put up by local druggists who had their own embossed extract bottles made.  On the other hand the early 1860s Western-blown flintglass examples are also pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 3, 2008)

Lordbud, I'd like to see your Reddington and Langley extracts.  Can you post a pic?  I have Jakes by these two companies and I'm interested in seeing other bottles of the same brand.  I got a hold of a Hostetters Jake last year.  Actually 3, I sold two on eBay.  I was surprised to see that Hostetters made Jamaica Gingers.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 3, 2008)

This is an aqua larger size extract bottle from C. Langley & Co.
 The smaller sized Eastern-blown clear glass examples are the most common with C. Langley embossed C. LANGLEY & CO. WHOLESALE DRUGGISTS SAN FRANCISCO CALIFORNIA (on three panels).


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 3, 2008)

You'll no doubt recognize "E. Frese" as producing a "Jake" bottle in a handful of different lip finishes in both early Western flintglass and Western "fire aqua" (as someone so memorably coined the color).

 However I haven't seen too many of these Frese's Extracts bottles around.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 3, 2008)

And the other side embossed "EXTRACTS.".
 Beautiful very light yellow flint glass, this example dug with both a flintglass E. Frese jake,
 and a B. LeFevre cylindrical apothecary bottle.  All sourced for me back in the day
 by dealer Jim Masterson.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry I've got a pinched nerve in my back and cannot physically get into my storage room to photograph the Redington & Co extract you requested at this time, however when my back and time permits...famous last words, I know...


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you.  I have not seen those before and I appreciate you sharing.  Yep, I do have the Freese jake as well, just not the extract.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeppers, them's all extracts. Let's not forget the very common LOW'S, either. Most of the early examples of these bottles are clear "flint" glass. The aquas came a bit later, in the '70s and '80s. They are often found in local pits, so I probably have some in my garage sale boxes.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to go through your garage sale boxes.  When you havin' a sale?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like some real interesting "Garage Sale" boxes you've got there.

 SF Bay Area extracts ...?  About how far is your garage from San Jose?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay here's my Langley & Michaels S.F. extract in the same style/embossing as the Crane & Brigham (even has the same floral/vine/leaves pattern on the other side).


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

This bottle is in the same style & shape as both the L&M and C&B extracts but embossed on each side, without any floral/leaves decoration.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

The "Extracts" embossing found on the Redington's


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

Finally since Jakes were mentioned earlier in this thread, I post a picture of my oldest jake:

 Dr. Barnes Ess Jamaica Ginger R. Hall & Co. Proprietors

 Anyone know if there is a Hall's Sarsaparilla with R. Hall embossed, rather than the far more common J. R. Gates & Co. or Shepardson & Gates variants?


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 4, 2008)

I really like those fancy shaped extracts.  I like the jake too and I have one just like it.  I actually have a decent collection of Jamaica Ginger bottles, Western "and" Eastern and didn't become interested in the extracts till I started seeing some with the same brand names as the jakes.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing that there are numerous sub-categories of brand name product bottles,
 for example Western olive oil bottles.  The later partnership of Coffin with Redington produced a monogrammed olive oil bottle, a Florida water, and so on.  Try accumulating
 a collection of Western perfumes/cologne bottles (not including Florida waters).  That really narrows down the choices.  Some druggists/pharmacies also produced their own
 perfumes/colognes.  C. Bayly and H. B. Slaven both produced embossed druggist bottles with the added word "Perfumer", hailing from San Francisco, for example.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 5, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Sounds like some real interesting "Garage Sale" boxes you've got there.
> 
> SF Bay Area extracts ...?  About how far is your garage from San Jose?


 
 Not far. I'm in "Sackamenna". Been steady diggin' for nearly 50 years until cancer kinda slowed me down this year. Gettin' back to in a short while, soon's my strength gets fully back to normal. I sold a load of prescriptions, meds, OP unembossed commons from the hills, and other stuff to a local flea market seller after the Golden Gate show. Gotta look and see what's left.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Okay here's my Langley & Michaels S.F. extract in the same style/embossing as the Crane & Brigham (even has the same floral/vine/leaves pattern on the other side).


 Are you interested in parting with your Langley & Michaels extract.  It would look good on my shelf next to my Crane & Brigham.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry I can't part with any of my extract bottles, it is like a collection within a collection for me.  Everything I weeded out of my bottle boxes went out via ebay in late 2007 into early 2008.

 When the weather cools down I will go through my storage room (it has never recovered from my ebay selling) and take pictures of my unlisted (in Miller's book) SF druggist/pharmacy bottles.  I also plan on posting pictures of my Bay Area homeopathic pharmacies.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 7, 2008)

> Dr. Barnes Ess Jamaica Ginger R. Hall & Co. Proprietors


 
 I have two other varieties of Dr. Barnes jakes.  When I get home from work today I will take pictures and post.  Maybe I'll do my whole jake collection and post it on my "myspace".  

 Are "all" Jamaica Gingers considered "jakes" or just the ones of the common "jake" shape?  I have several other Jamaica Ginger bottles of different shapes, "eastern".


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Finally since Jakes were mentioned earlier in this thread, I post a picture of my oldest jake:
> 
> ...


 Here are the two other variants I mentioned of your bottle.  I don't have the variant you have, I'm glad to know it exists though so I can keep my eyes open for one.
 1: Dr BARNES / Ess JAMAICA GINGER / SHEPARDSON & GATES / PROPRIETORS
 2: Dr BARNES / Ess JAMAICA GINGER / J R GATES & Co / PROPRIETORS


----------



## David E (Aug 9, 2008)

CRANE & BRIGHAM/WHOLSALE DRUGGIST


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought my Dr. Barne's J. R. Gates example in Fresno of all places; used to be a really excellent antique store there that had a Room Full of Bottles for sale.
 I think it was called "Kulik's Antiques"...

 Wilkie, are your two pictured applied or tooled?


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 9, 2008)

> Wilkie, are your two pictured applied or tooled?


 Applied.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 9, 2008)

*RE: Jamaica Ginger Drunkards*

Here is a great newspaper article from 1888 concerning Jamaica Ginger.  This was published in the New York Times.  It is pdf format so I couldn't post the actual clipping here, but if you follow this link you can read it and save it if you desire. 

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=950DE1DD163BE033A25757C2A9649D94699FD7CF&oref=slogin


----------

